# “La Chiesa risponderà di crimini contro l’umanità”



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2010)

*“La Chiesa risponderà di crimini contro l’umanità”*

*“La Chiesa risponderà di crimini contro l’umanità”
*di Marco Politi in “il Fatto Quotidiano” del 26 settembre 2010

Le vittime cercano la parola. Uomini e donne abusati dai preti nell’infanzia escono allo scoperto per rivendicare i loro diritti. A Verona li ha invitati il Gruppo “La Colpa”. Sono un centinaio di persone venute alla Gran Guardia, praticamente di fronte all’Arena, all’insegna di un manifesto dove un ragazzo trascina la sua croce, issato sulle spalle di un chierico minaccioso. Tra loro una quarantina di vittime e familiari. L’atmosfera è molto particolare. Loro, ex ragazzi con i capelli un po’ spruzzati di grigio, si sono ritrovati con il coraggio, la timidezza, la speranza e l’imbarazzo di chi per la prima volta in Italia deve dire all’opinione pubblica “Subivo in silenzio”. Tra gli stuprati c’è chi parla, chi si limita ad ascoltare, chi si nasconde, chi non se l’è sentita di venire e affida il suo racconto ad una mail. Fa impressione vedere qualcuno degli ex allievi del “Provolo” (l’istituto veronese per sordomuti, gestito dal clero, dov’è scoppiato uno scandalo nazionale) che articola faticosamente le parole, mimando il suo irrigidirsi quando il prete o l’assistente laico cominciava ad accarezzarlo. Gianni Bisoli racconta al Fatto il suo calvario iniziato a 13 anni con il prete che lo seguiva in bagno, lo chiamava di notte dal dormitorio, se lo portava in giro in macchina e lo sodomizzava. Per quattro volte, racconta, fu portato anche dal vescovo dell’epoca, che lo molestò. C’è chi comincia il suo racconto e bruscamente lo interrompe, perché non ce la fa a proseguire. Francesco da Padova ce la fa. E ricorda quei preti e quelle suore, che con la scusa di punire iniziavano a toccare. La cosa peggiore, dice, era sapere che i genitori non avrebbero creduto o avrebbero minimizzato: “E allora ti senti in colpa e anche bugiardo”. 

Regalini, dolcetti e caramelle 
INTERVIENE una donna ed è felice di non dover tacere. “Scusate se parlo disordinatamente dice – perché sono tesa”. Ricorda le confessioni con il prete, che le chiedeva dove si grattasse sotto la gonna. Tornano ossessivamente nei discorsi i “regalini” dei predatori alle vittime. La caramella, il dolcetto, il gelato. Tra i messaggi di chi ha avuto vergogna a venire c’è quello di un uomo, che odia ancora oggi la “caramella al rabarbaro” e non ha dimenticato la riposta che il vescovo della sua città diede a sua madre, che era andata a denunciare le molestie del sacerdote amico di famiglia: “Il vescovo sconsigliò assolutamente di fare denunce per il bene mio (che ero adolescente) e per non dare dolore alla madre del prete!”. Una reazione classica da parte della gerarchia. “In Italia – sottolinea Salvatore Domolo, ex sacerdote e uno degli organizzatori del convegno – si è tentato di distinguere il prete pedofilo dall’istituzione, dimenticando l’assoluta complicità della gerarchia in questo enorme crimine”. C’è sempre stato il silenzio e l’atteggiamento della Chiesa di voler “difendere la propria immagine”, risolvendo il problema attraverso lo spostamento del colpevole da una parrocchia all’altra. Anche Domolo, che si è sbattezzato nel 2009, quando era ragazzo è stato abusato da un prete, poi si è fatto prete lui stesso e quando sono riemerse le angosce il suo padre spirituale lo accompagnava personalmente (e assisteva) alle sedute di terapia. “Così l’istituzione controlla. E quando non controlla, tenta di spiritualizzare il problema”, affogandolo nell’ideologia di una prova di sofferenza redentiva. Ma i conti non tornano. Un messaggio arrivato al convegno è un grido: “Dall’età di dieci anni, hanno abusato di me per quattro anni. Poi ne sono uscito. Sono infelice. Ho perso il lavoro, ho tentato per tre volte il suicidio, il matrimonio è fallito, i figli mi odiano. Ho paura di avere tendenze pedofile, guardo i ragazzi in piscina… aiutatemi prima che mi uccida!”. 
Un altro prete pedofilo pakistano, Yousuf Dominic, cacciato da Londra, emigrato nel Texas dove ha commesso altri crimini, aveva trovato ospitalità recentemente in un convento ligure. (Forse sentendosi scoperto, è morto d’infarto pochi giorni fa). Testimonianze infinite. Ma nel convegno ci si è presi l’impegno di costruire una rete, un coordinamento delle “vittime italiane” per farsi sentire come negli Stati Uniti, in Irlanda, in Germania. A Roma, preannuncia Marco Lodi Rizzini, è in programma per il 31 ottobre una grande riunione delle associazioni internazionali di abusati dal clero per chiamare il Vaticano alle sue responsabilità. “Crimini contro l’umanità”, è l’accusa riecheggiata a Verona. Perché l’inerzia della gerarchia è diffusa. A Verona, dopo violenti polemiche, il vescovo Zenti e il rappresentante delle vittime del “Provolo”, Giorgio DallaBernardina, si sono incontrati a luglio per deporre le armi ed è stato deciso di istituire una commissione d’inchiesta. Don Bruno Fasan, portavoce della diocesi, comunica che una prima relazione è già stata mandata nel 2009 alla Congregazione per la Dottrina della fede. Ora, spiega, sono in corso audizioni degli ex allievi del “Provolo”. Replica Dalla Bernardina: “Tutte parole, niente fatti, Chiediamo un confronto pubblico tra le vittime e i colpevoli”. 

E il cardinal Bagnasco non risponde 

NEGLI ALTRI PAESI europei l’episcopato ha istituito commissioni d’inchiesta, numeri verdi e responsabili nazionali per ascoltare le vittime. In Italia non è successo finora nulla. Domani si riunisce il Consiglio permanente della Cei. C’è da vedere se porterà novità. Intanto Roberto Mirabile, presidente dell’associazione anti-pedofilia “Caramella Buona”, sta cercando da mesi di incontrare il cardinale Angelo Bagnasco per informarlo di due gravi casi. Il cardinale non vuole, il segretario non dà risposte, la segreteria telefonica è muta.

http://sacerdotisposati.splinder.com/post/23362198/la-chiesa-rispondera-di-crimini-contro-lumanita


----------

